# Մշակույթ > Արվեստ և դիզայն > Նկարչություն >  Մինաս Ավետիսյան

## comet

Հայ մեծ նկարիչ Միանս Ավետիսյանի լավագույն գործերից են հանդիսանում Գյումրի քաղաքի տարբեր հիմնարկ ձեռնարկություններում պահպանված որմնանկարները, որոնք  ստեղծվել են  1970-1974թվականներին, այսինքն նրա ստեղծագործական վերելքի տարիներին:  Դրանց քանակը բավականին մեծ է, սակայն երկու խոշոր իրադարձությունները պատճառ հանդիսացան որմնանկարների մի մասի ոչնչացման, իսկ մյուս մասի վիճակի վատթարացման. 
ա/ 1988թ.-ի Սպիտակի ուժեղ երկրաշարժը, որի հետևանքով փլուզվեցին կամ դարձան վթարային այն շենքերը, որոնցում գտնվում էին որմնանկարները;
բ/ Հիմնարկ ձեռնարկությունների շենքերի մասնավորեցումը, երբ առանց հաշվի առնելու որմնանկարների գոյությունը և արժեքը, վաճառվեցին անհատներին կամ բաժնետիրական ընկերություններին:
   Այսօրվա դրությամբ որմնանկարներից մի քանիսը երկրաշարժի հետևանքով շենքերի փլուզման պատճառով անդարձ կորած են, իսկ մյուս մասի վիճակը ուղակի աղետալի է: Աղյուսակում բերված են Մինաս Ավետիսյանի Շիրակի մարզի տարբեր բնակավայրերում ստեղծված որմնանկարների ցուցակը, նրանց վիճակի պայմանական գնահատմամբ: Վստահությամբ կարելի է ասել, որ կործանումից փրկվել է և լավագույն վիճակում է գտնվում միայն “Անալիտիկ սարք” գործարանից բուլղարացի մասնագետների օգնությամբ հանված և յումրու Պետական թատրոնի շենքում  հավաքված “Աղբյուրի մոտ” որմնանկարը: Համեմատաբար լավ վիճակում է գտնվում Ազատանի մշակույթի տան “Լեռներում” որմնանկարը, որը կարիք ունի միայն մասնակի վերականգնման: Աղետալի վիճակում են գտնվում Վահրամաբերդի մշակույթի տան “Հայաստան” որմնանկարը, որի շենքը փլուզվել է 1988թ.-ի երկրաշարժից ու այսօր պահպանված է միայն շենքի այն պատը, որի վրա գտնվում է որմնանկարը, ինչպես նաև յումրու “Էլեկտրասարք” և “ալվանոմետրերի” գործարանների որմնանկարները: “Էլեկտրասարք” գործարանում գտնվում են Մինասի 4 որմնանկարները (“Թորոս Ռոսլինի ծնունդը”, “Երկանք”, “որգ են գործում”, “Խաչքարի մոտ”), որի երկհարկանի շենքը տուժել է երկրաշարժից, բայց որմնանկարների պահպանվածության համեմատաբար լավ է: Երկրաշարժից փլուզվել է շենքի մի հատվածը (բարեբախտաբար ոչ այն հատվածը, որտեղ գտնվում են որմնանկարները), իսկ ողջ շենքը գտնվում է վթարային վիճակում: ործարանի ղեկավարությունը գիտակցելով որմնանկարների բարձր արժեքը,  քայլեր է արել դրանք ոչնչացումից փրկելու համար և դա տվել է իր դրական արդյունքը: Այսօր փակ են դեպի որմնանկարներ տանող շենքի դռները և դժվար է  թափանցել շենքի երկրորդ հարկ, ուր գտնվում են որմնանկարները:Շենքի երկայնական   պատը, որի վրա գտնվում են որմնանկարները, մասնակի տուժել է երկրաշարժից: Այսպես, պատում առաջացել են ճաքեր, թափվել է որոշ որմնանկարների վերևի անկյունների ծեփը, գունաթափվել են նրանց որոշ մասերը: Սակայն որմնանկարները հիմնականում պահպանված են: Եթե արագ կարգով չձեռնարկվեն  միջոցներ որմնանկարները տեղափոխելու կամ շենքը ամրացնելու ու վերականգնելու ուղղությամբ, ապա որմնանկարների ոչնչացումը մոտ ժամանակների հարց է, քանի որ տեղումների ջուրը արդեն քայքայված տանիքից իջնում և հոսում է որմնանկարների վրայով:  Պետք է նշել, որ  Մինաս Ավետիսյանի որմնանկարների կողքին կա նաև Ռ. Աթոյանի բարձրարժեք որմնանկարը: 
Առավել վատ վիճակում են  գտնվում յումրու նախկին ալվանոմետրերի գործարանի հիմնական մասնաշենքում գտնվող  3 որմնանկարները: Շենքը խիստ տուժել է երկրաշարժից, ստացել է 3- 4-րդ աստիճանի վնասվածքներ, չկան դռները և պատուհանները: Այն սեփականաշնորհված է և փաստորեն գտնվում է անհսկելի վիճակում: Շենքի շքամուտքը, որտեղ գտնվում են որմնանակրաները, վեր է ածվել է զուգարանի, ցանկացած մարդ կարող է մտնել և փչացնել որմնանկարները: Նույնիսկ մեկի խելքին փչել է կրակել հայուհիներից մեկի դիմանկարին: Ամենամեծ չափեր և արժեք ունեցող  որմնանկարը “Հայաստանի լեռներում” որմնանկարն է:  Այն տուժել է երկրաշարժի ցնցումներից, քանի որ որմնանկարի պատը անջատվել է շենքի կարկասից, տեղ տեղ թափվել է սվաղը, հատկապես պատի վերնամասում և հատակի մոտ գտնվող շրջանում: Այս կենտրոնական  որմնանկարի աջ և ձախ կողմերում գտնվում են նաև երկու  ոչ մեծ որմնանկարներ, մոտավորապես 1,5x3 մետր չափերով, որոնք փաստորեն ոչնչացված են: 
  յումրու նախկին “Ստրոմմաշինա” (ներկայիս “Քարհատմեքենա”)գործարանի ճաշարանի շենքում գտնվող Մինաս Ավետիսյանի երկու և Հակոբ Հակոբյանի որմնանկարների պահպանվածության վիճակը կարելի է համարել բավարար: Միայն թե մի որմնանկարի մեծ մասը, որը տեղադրված էր միջնորմի վրա, ապամոնտաժված է, և մեր ունեցած տեղեկություններով, տեղափոխված է Երևան: Այսինքն հույս ունենաք, որ այն կորած չէ: Շենքը պատկանում է մասնավոր ընկերությանը և նրա հետագա ճակատագիրը անհայտ է: Որմնանկարները կարիք ունեն վերականգնման , սակայն առավել կարևոր է, որ որմնանկարները համարվեն պետական սեփականություն և պահպանվեն:

----------

ars83 (23.04.2012), Chuk (10.06.2009), Hayk Avetisyan (15.06.2009), Manya (10.06.2009), Tig (08.05.2012), Yeghoyan (22.02.2010), Եկվոր (16.06.2009), Լեո (10.06.2009), ԿԳԴ (15.06.2009), Ձայնալար (10.06.2009), Մանոն (10.07.2009), Ռուֆուս (10.06.2009)

----------


## comet

Մինասի լուսանկարը
Minas.jpg

----------

Manya (13.06.2009), Եկվոր (16.06.2009), Ֆոտոն (08.05.2012)

----------


## Manya

Մինաս Ավետիսյանի արվեստին ծանոթ եմ ու իրեն շատ եմ սիրում:Նկարները նայելիս հայի շունչ ես զգում ու գերակշռում է կարմիր գույնը:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Հայ գեղանկարչության 20րդ դարի աենա հանելուկային նկարիչը Մինասն էր :
Գեղանկարչական մտածողությամբ նա շարունակում էր ավելի շատ Սարյանական դպրոցը և դրանով շատ հեռվացել էր սոցռեալիզմից ինչով առաջ էր բերել այդ ժամանակվա իշխանությունների ոչ բարեացկամ վերաբերմունքը:
Մինասի մասին շատ քիչ է գրվել ,նրա արվեստի մասին արտասահմանում քչերն են տեղյակ(նկատի ունեմ օտարեկրյա արվեստասերներին):
Սակայն նրա աշխատանքների յուրաքանչյուր ցուցադրում կարող է պայթյուն առաջացնել:
Ժամանակակից հայ կերպարվեստի մեջ Սարյան ,Մինաս երևույթի շարունակա կանություն կարծես թե չկա :
Մինասի ստեղծած մշակութային արժեքների համար պատասխանատու է Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը, ոչ մի մասավոր ձեռնարկ չի կարող կատարել այն ,ինչ որ կարող են անել իշխանությունները:

----------


## comet

> Հայ գեղանկարչության 20րդ դարի աենա հանելուկային նկարիչը Մինասն էր :
> Գեղանկարչական մտածողությամբ նա շարունակում էր ավելի շատ Սարյանական դպրոցը և դրանով շատ հեռվացել էր սոցռեալիզմից ինչով առաջ էր բերել այդ ժամանակվա իշխանությունների ոչ բարեացկամ վերաբերմունքը:
> Մինասի մասին շատ քիչ է գրվել ,նրա արվեստի մասին արտասահմանում քչերն են տեղյակ(նկատի ունեմ օտարեկրյա արվեստասերներին):
> Սակայն նրա աշխատանքների յուրաքանչյուր ցուցադրում կարող է պայթյուն առաջացնել:
> Ժամանակակից հայ կերպարվեստի մեջ Սարյան ,Մինաս երևույթի շարունակա կանություն կարծես թե չկա :
> Մինասի ստեղծած մշակութային արժեքների համար պատասխանատու է Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը, ոչ մի մասավոր ձեռնարկ չի կարող կատարել այն ,ինչ որ կարող են անել իշխանությունները:


Համենայնդեպս հսկայական աշխատանք է կատարվել բազմաթիվ որմնանկարներ փրկելու, վերականգնելու, թվայնացնելու  ուղղությամբ: Ձեռքիս տակ բավականին մեծ նյութ ունեմ, քիչ քիչ կտեղադրեմ :Smile:

----------

Tig (11.06.2009), Մեղապարտ (11.06.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Համենայնդեպս հսկայական աշխատանք է կատարվել բազմաթիվ որմնանկարներ փրկելու, վերականգնելու, թվայնացնելու  ուղղությամբ: Ձեռքիս տակ բավականին մեծ նյութ ունեմ, քիչ քիչ կտեղադրեմ


Ապրես, տեղադրիր, բոլորին էլ հետաքրքիր կլինի ծանոթանալ Մինասի այդ աշխատանքների հետ:

----------


## comet

Լուսանկարվել են բոլոր որմնանկարները, մուտքագրել է համակարգիչ և ստեղծել է դրանց թվային 2 տիպի բազաներ: 
1.Որմնանկարների և նրանց առանձին հատվածների լուսանկարների թվային բազաները այսօրվա դրությամբ, այսինքն ինչպես որ կա: 
2.Որմնանկարների թվային բազաները , որոնք վերականգնվել են համակարգչային ծրագրերով: Մասնավորապես վերականգնվել են նրանց վնասված մասերը, վերացվել են ճաքերը:
   Այսպիսով Գյումրի քաղաքում գտնվող Մինաս Ավետիսյանի  որմնանկարները խիստ կարիք ունեն  պետական հոգածության և վերականգնման, որի համար առաջարկվում են հետևյալ քայլերը.
*որմնանկարները դասել ազգային արժեքների շարքը և հանձնել պետության կամ տեղական ինքնակառավարման մարմինների պահպանությանը,
* Գյումրու “Էլեկտրասարք” գործարանի ճաշարանում գտնվող որմնանկարները փրկելու համար անհրաժեշտ է կամ շենքը ամրացնել, այն հանձնելով յումրու քաղաքապետարանին դարձնելով մշակութային օջախ, կամ որմնանկարները տեղափոխել այլ մի վայր,
*Գյումրու “ալվանոմետրերի” գործարանի “Հայաստանի լեռներում”  որմնանկարը տեղափոխել այլ մի շենք,
* Գյումրու “Քարհատ” մեքենա գործարանի ճաշարանի շենքը հանձնել քաղաքապետարանին  դարձնելով այն մշակույթի օջախ, կամ տեղափոխել որմնանկարները մի այլ տեղ:
    Որմնանկարները տեղափոխելու համար առավել ընդունելի տարբերակն է Գյումրու նկարիչներից կամ վերականգնողներից ընտրել մի խումբ, որոնց ուսուցանել որմնանկարները պատից ծեփով անջատելու կամ պատը ամբողջությամբ  մասնատելու և այլ մի տեղում հավաքելու տեխնոլոգիաներին: Հետագայում գտնել միջոցներ որմնանկարների տեղափոխման գործընթացը կազմակերպելու համար,  նախորոք որոշելով այն մշակույթային օջախները,  և միգուցե, պետական ուսումնական հաստատություններ, որտեղ պետք է վերջնական հանգրվան գտնեն դրանք (օրինակ նպատակահարմար է որմնանկարներից մեկը տեղափոխել Ջաջուռ գյուղի Մինասի տուն-թանգարան): Այս ճանապարհով իրականացված գործընթացները տնտեսապես ավելի շահավետ կլինեն: 
Առավել մեծ միջոցներ կպահանջվեն, եթե ամրացվեն  որմնանակրաների շենքերը և վերականգնվեն որմնանկարները, դրանք դարձնելով մշակույթի օջախներ: 
Վեր հանված հիմնախնդիրները պահանջում են լուրջ քննարկումներ ՀՀ Մշակույթի և Երիտասարդության նախարարության ու յումրու քաղաքապետարանի պատասխանատու պաշտոնյաների, մշակույթի ոլորտի մասնագետների, հասարակական կազմակերպությունների և մյուս բոլոր շահագրգիռ կողմերի ու անձանց մասնակցությամբ, որպեսզի ընդունվեն արագ ու ճիշտ  որոշումներ:

----------

cold skin (12.06.2009), dionisos-88 (13.10.2010), Tig (12.06.2009), Եկվոր (16.06.2009), Մեղապարտ (12.06.2009), Ռուֆուս (12.06.2009)

----------


## comet

Ազատանում պահպանված որմնանկարներ

Կցորդ 38892

azatan 2.jpg

azatan.jpg

----------

ars83 (23.04.2012), Enipra (16.06.2009), Manya (25.06.2009), Tig (08.05.2012), Եկվոր (16.06.2009), ԿԳԴ (15.06.2009), Մեղապարտ (12.06.2009), Ռուֆուս (12.06.2009), Ֆոտոն (08.05.2012)

----------


## comet

Էլի Ազատանի նմուշներից

az 1.jpg

az 2.jpg

az 3.jpg

az 4.jpg

----------

ars83 (23.04.2012), Enipra (16.06.2009), Manya (25.06.2009), Tig (08.05.2012), ԿԳԴ (15.06.2009), Մեղապարտ (12.06.2009), Ֆոտոն (08.05.2012)

----------


## comet

Ջաջուռում պահպանվող նմուշներ. 

jaj 1.jpg

jaj 2.jpg

jaj3.jpg

jaj4.jpg

----------

ars83 (23.04.2012), cold skin (17.06.2009), Enipra (16.06.2009), Hayk Avetisyan (15.06.2009), Manya (25.06.2009), Tig (16.06.2009), Եկվոր (16.06.2009), ԿԳԴ (15.06.2009), Ֆոտոն (08.05.2012)

----------


## comet

*Հայաստանի լեռներում*
Որմնանկարի չափերը` 3,5 x 7,6
Որմնանկարը ստեղծվել է 1970թ.-ին:
Պահպանվում է Գյումրի քաղաքում, Գալվանոմետրերի գործարանում:
1.jpg 2.jpg

----------

ars83 (23.04.2012), cold skin (25.06.2009), Manya (25.06.2009), Tig (08.05.2012), ԿԳԴ (25.06.2009), Նուշություն (08.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (25.06.2009), Ֆոտոն (08.05.2012)

----------


## comet

*Հանդիպում աղբյուրի մոտ*
Չափերը` 2 x 5
Ստեղծվել է 1970 թ-ին:
1988թ. երկրաշարժի ժամանակ քանդվել է:
3.jpg

----------

ars83 (23.04.2012), Manya (25.06.2009), Tig (08.05.2012), Yeghoyan (22.02.2010), ԿԳԴ (25.06.2009), Նուշություն (08.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (25.06.2009), Ֆոտոն (08.05.2012)

----------


## comet

*Խնոցի*
Չափերը` 2 x 5
Ստեղծվել է 1970 թ-ին:
1988թ. երկրաշարժի ժամանակ քանդվել է:
4.jpg

----------

ars83 (23.04.2012), Tig (08.05.2012), Yeghoyan (22.02.2010), ԿԳԴ (25.06.2009), Նուշություն (08.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (25.06.2009), Ֆոտոն (08.05.2012)

----------


## comet

[QUOTE=comet;1724035]*Հին գյուղ*
Չափերը` 2 x 9
Ստեղծվել է 1970 թ-ին:
1988թ. երկրաշարժի ժամանակ քանդվել է:

5.jpg

----------

ars83 (23.04.2012), Tig (08.05.2012), ԿԳԴ (25.06.2009), Նուշություն (08.05.2012), Ֆոտոն (08.05.2012)

----------


## comet

*Թորոս Ռոսլինի ծնունդը*
Չափերը` 4 x 6,5
Ստեղծվել է 1974թ-ին:
Պահպանվում է Երևանում:
21.jpg

----------

ars83 (23.04.2012), Tig (08.05.2012), Նուշություն (08.05.2012), Ռուֆուս (30.06.2009), Ֆոտոն (08.05.2012)

----------


## comet

[QUOTE=comet;1727575]*Թորոս Ռոսլինի ծնունդը*
Չափերը` 3 x 5
Ստեղծվել է 1974թ-ին:
Պահպանվում է Գյումրու էլեկտրասարք. գործարանում
22.jpg

----------

Malxas (26.10.2012), Նուշություն (08.05.2012), Ֆոտոն (08.05.2012)

----------


## Մանոն

Մինասի արվեստն ուրիշ է…Այն իր պարզությամբ, բարությամբ ու տաք գույներով հուզում է մինչև հոգու խորքը, մտածել տալիս ու դուրս բերում մի դաշտ՝ ուր ետին պլան են մղվում միջինությունը, գորշն ու անազնիվը: Իմ սիրած նկարիչներից է, ի՜նչ ափսոս, որ գործերն այդպիսի անխնամության են դատապարտված: Խոր ցավ ապրեցի.... :Sad:

----------

comet (13.07.2009), Tig (08.05.2012), Նուշություն (08.05.2012)

----------


## Tig



----------

ars83 (21.07.2012), Նուշություն (08.05.2012), Ֆոտոն (08.05.2012)

----------


## Tig



----------

ars83 (21.07.2012), Նուշություն (08.05.2012), Ֆոտոն (08.05.2012)

----------


## Նուշություն

Դաժան էր  սեփական աչքերով տեսնել մաշված գործարանների պատերին ՛՛մեռնող՛՛ որմնանկաները: Իսկ ՛՛Հայաստան՛՛ որմնանկարի գոյությունն իսկական հրաշքների շարքից է:

----------

Ripsim (21.07.2012), Tig (08.05.2012), Ֆոտոն (08.05.2012)

----------


## ars83

84 տարի առաջ այս օրը ծնվել է Մինասը։

----------

aragats (29.07.2012), Ripsim (21.07.2012), Tig (21.07.2012), Գալաթեա (21.07.2012), Նուշություն (28.09.2012)

----------


## Tig



----------

